# Like!! Please!!



## Marty333 (May 5, 2011)

If you have a facebook can you like Nova's photo so she can be the new mascot for this group! I dont know if this is in the right spot so please move it if it is in the wrong place.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...97715032.46980.100940709952245&type=1&theater


----------

